# Selling an English car in Italy



## jacky mclean

We have right hand drive SAAB convertible that we need to sell. We live in Perugia, Umbria.

Can anyone advise a good website to advertise it on or suggest any other way to sell it? Don't want to have to go back to UK just to sell car!!!!


----------



## Casal

Subito.it is a great web resource to sell all kinds of things


----------



## Falcio

You could try any car dealer.
In Perugia, I can think of the "Central Car" (Near the Santa Maria della Misericordia Hospital); despite being a jeep-dodge retailer, they will help you sell your car, probably even to convert it if you want. Be advised though; you will get your money only after they actually find a buyer for your car and they will hold a little percentage for themselves to offer you such service.

If you prefer, you could try posting on the "Cerco&Trovo" journal, which is free and sold in all of Umbria, making it easier to find a purchaser near your area and make the delivery easier for both of you.
Worry not, for it is not necessary to convert your car to left hand drive to legally sell it or even drive it around.


----------



## jacky mclean

Hi Falcio

thanks for your reply - if you know, can you tell us what the process is and cost of officially importing the car into Italy so it can be officially registered and insured in Italy?

May be worth us thinking about this as an alternative...

Jacky


----------



## Ligman

jacky mclean said:


> Hi Falcio
> 
> thanks for your reply - if you know, can you tell us what the process is and cost of officially importing the car into Italy so it can be officially registered and insured in Italy?
> 
> May be worth us thinking about this as an alternative...
> 
> Jacky


Hi
I asked recently at the local car tax office and they told me to import at 2.0 litre BMW diesel it would be approx €800, inc docs and new registration plate (Italian). It is the same price as the owner transfer tax when you buy a used car. It's based on emissions not value. I think this amount varies slightly in different regions. Find out where your local office is and ask them!
You will then have a right hand drive car with Italian plates, which would be difficult to sell and of much lower value. 
Other options: have the car transported home and get someone to sell it for you. or just keep the UK reg but you would have to take it home annually for MOT, this latter is the option I decided on
hope this helps


----------



## bahamut

autoscout24 and subito.it would be your best choices.


----------

